# Trying to feed baby but epicly failing.....



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wheaty was born on 9-6. So he is a month and 5 days old now. On sunday night he flew into my dresser. Monday he went to the vet and he has a concussion and is blind in one eye. His parents aren't feeding him, and i thought i was doing it right, but i guess im not since he has dropped 10 grams since yesterday morning. He is feeling better on his steriod meds as he is getting feistyer and fighting to be fed. He will not open his beak and we have to open it up and get a drop or 2 of food in. I feel like im getting more on the paper towel than i am in him. his will spit it out sometime rather than swollow. I can;t just stick the syringe in and go for it because he will not swollow it. We put honey in and it seems to kinda help. What can i do? He is losing weight so fast and i don't want him to starve to death. He is only getting about 3 cc's if that at a time. he got that 3 times today which is not enough. Please help!!!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hang in there, someone with experience will reply soon!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm not good at solving feeding problems, but it sounds like he might need gavage feeding aka tube feeding or crop needle. That's where you slide a thin tube down into the crop and deposit the food directly - no swallowing required. It sounds pretty scary but they say it's easy if your vet or an experienced breeder shows you how to do it. 

The weight loss is serious so it's best that you discuss the situation with your vet in the morning.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

I started my baby with a crop tube. You slide it down the right side of the chicks throat. Exact formula wont go through so youj need vital care or similar powder from the vet. It looks brutal but is the best thing. You need to ask vet for 1. My vet loaned me one. Good luck.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm just going to ask the obvious questions too.. for example what temp do you have the formula at and what consistency? Sometimes they won't touch it if the formula is just not right. They won't eat if it's too cold or too runny at that age. But I agree with the others, check with your vet.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Maybe he just doesn't like the syringe, Try offering him some on a spoon. Just hold it to his beak and see if he'll eat it that way. Also give him some fresh foods and sprinkle seeds on the floor of the cage. You can also put a millet on the bottom of cage. He is old enough that he should start picking at food. Good luck!


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

He won't eat off a spoon, but we think hes been nibbling off the floor. When he gets the food its about 105 deg f. we do thinner in the morning and a little thicker at night. he seems to like the thinner to me. Do that go down his right side or when im looking hims straight on, my right side?


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

He did take a small poop last night and one again this morning. but he did loose another 3 grams over night.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

When you're looking at him straight on its going to be your right side. Its a little confusing I know. So you'll have the syringe in your right hand to feed him.


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

so to clarify, my right and his left.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes, that's how I've done it. Hopefully someone who knows for sure can confirm.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes that's right. If you go on youtube.com you can watch videos of handfeeding baby cockatiels. That might help. Here is a video. There is lots if you do a seach:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb-JOCvUxqQ


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Whats really making me mad is we called the vet yesterday and she was supposed to call back so i called again today because she didn't call and she still hasn't called back yet. I need that darn tube!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would try to stress to them that it's really an emergency. He's had a 20% weight loss in two days. That's huge.


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

I used this for my babies;
http://www.tipkimsan.com.tr/images/products/00/35/77/3577_kucuk.jpg

hold his head with one hand. open it's beak with your finger and drop the mixture in.


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

We are just dropping it in his mouth when we open his beak but he loves to shake his head and sling it.


----------



## mnwild32 (Aug 11, 2011)

that youtube video is about ones that are use to being hand feed. Wheatie has been feed by his parents and doesn't know what hand feeding is. So this isn't as simple as that video.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I realise that, but it does show the position of the syringe and how to hold the head.


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

If only he knew, then it would be so much easier.... Could i go the a human pharmacy and maybe get something that would work just as well for the tube?


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

I get the syringe in the side of his mouth like it shows but i can't just put it in and squeeze. he will back up and get away and won't swollow the food unless its little tiny amounts


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

You need to put your hand behind his head and gently hold. Have patience. Squeeze slowly and wantch throat for swallowing. Any doubts stop. Let him have a break then go again. Have a small bowl of hot water to keep formula in tube warm. It doesnt matter if it takes a while to feed him. Make sure he gets his 10% body weight. Best to mix too much formula and work out 1cc = 1 gram. All explained on kaytee website. Go to cockatiel cottage website and follow link. I had it hard with my baby. if you're stressed he'll pick it up. just keep calm and stroke him a little.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> so to clarify, my right and his left.


I'm sorry, that isn't right. The bird's esophagus is on his right. With normal handfeeding, you hold the syringe in your right hand and point it toward your left. The bird is facing you so the syringe is entering the beak on his left and the food is going toward his right.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I hold my babies in my lap.. with their head facing my right. I hold them gently but firmly with my left hand.. thumb on back.. pointer finger under neck gently and 2 or 3 fingers just below crop. Take the syringe in my right hand and put it in the baby's left side of the mouth.. pointing it towards the right. The first couple of days are tricky when hand feeding. The baby has to get used to it. I actually find it easier to use an eye dropper as I have small hands and cannot maneuver a syringe easily. If you use an eye dropper, just squeeze along with the head bobbing. One eyedropper is 1 ml basically.


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

got the syringe with the tube. here goes nothing!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

GOod luck! I'm praying for you and the baby!


----------



## mnwild32 (Aug 11, 2011)

The feeding tube didn't work.
When feeding he does not bob his head back and forth like the others when the parents are feeding. Make this really hard.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Did you use the tube correctly? You're supposed to insert it down into the crop and then pump the food in. It doesn't require any cooperation from the baby, who doesn't head-bob or swallow during the process. It's a delicate process, which is why it's best to have a vet or experienced breeder show you how to do it. 

Here are some links:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/k_jones/clwyd/croptube.htm
http://www.birdcareco.com/English/Arts/Health arts/Crop_tube/crop_tube.html
http://www.belleecorcefarms.com/ARTICLETools_Technique.html


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

I didn't know i had it to thick and i managed to jam the tube its so small. I can't it cleaned out now to work. >.< our vet didn't have the right stuff either and would have to order it which could take 2-3 days


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

why don't you take the bird to a breeder in your area. It really sounds as if you have no idea what you are doing. It will be very sad for you if your baby dies because you don't know what your doing. I don't mean to sound harsh. I'm sure there is someone experienced to help you. It might come at a cost but hey, at least your baby will live.


----------



## mnwild32 (Aug 11, 2011)

There are no breeders in the area we are the first in the area. I'm sorry if we are new at this. We are learning as we go.

And as for the vets in this area, they don't have the supplies even to take care of baby cockatiels because there is no breeders in the area.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree. This bird desperately needs to eat. He has already experienced a serious injury and lost a huge amount of weight. You don't have time to keep trying and failing. Is there another vet you can go to? Or a breeder like igottafeelin mentioned? He needs nutrition and supportive care NOW. You can learn to do it yourself more slowly later. I really hope you are able to get help.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What about vets who are not avian-certified, but still see birds? Someone has to be able to feed this baby.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you get to any of these?

http://www.aav.org/search/results.php?filter=state&q=WI&Submit=Search


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Is therea breeder of any parrot like bird near you. Feeding them is basically the same. Feeding any bird with the crop tube is the same their physiology is the same. Put the feeding tube in boiling water. It will expand the metal and allow the blockage to be cleared. A crop tube must be inserted gently down the birds right hand side. Your left as you look at it. Vital care is made for any animal.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

What about calling a petstore and seeing if anyone knows about birds and handfeeding. I know at a couple of petstores in my area there is a breeder in the store. Worth a try.


----------



## mnwild32 (Aug 11, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Can you get to any of these?
> 
> http://www.aav.org/search/results.php?filter=state&q=WI&Submit=Search


We are going to this one just over the boarder of the state in Minnesota. We live only about 8 miles away from this vet.

http://www.aav.org/search/results.php?filter=zip&q=55987&Submit=Search


----------



## mnwild32 (Aug 11, 2011)

Debbie05 said:


> What about calling a petstore and seeing if anyone knows about birds and handfeeding. I know at a couple of petstores in my area there is a breeder in the store. Worth a try.


The closest pet store is about an hour away from us.


----------



## mnwild32 (Aug 11, 2011)

Update on Wheatie: According to the vet he is doing fine because he is fighting when we hold him and he wants to stand up and fly. He doesn't tilt his head as much either.

We did get the feeding tube cleaned out so we will try that this morning with his morning feeding. He also did get 6cc (10% of his body weight) of food last night before we went to bed. The food is now an improvement.

He seems like he will likely pull through, we will keep you up to date on all this.

Below is a picture of him of him about a week before this happened, I thought a share that with everyone.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

He's a proper sweetie!


----------



## mnwild32 (Aug 11, 2011)

ok my fiance just talk to the vet clinic about feeding cause the tube doesn't work with our feed, we have tried to water it down but it will get stuck in the tube as it's going in.

Also the Kaytee hand feeding formula we are using is not what he needs for what he is going through right now. The clinic said (our vet isn't working today) that he needs a recover formula, anyone know where to find it? We are looking online for it, they can order but it is like $25 which shipping with them.

I did find this:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...-C881-DE11-B712-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA

We do have a PetSmart about an hour away which then we could get this tonight for him if it would work.


----------



## mnwild32 (Aug 11, 2011)

katew said:


> Is therea breeder of any parrot like bird near you. Feeding them is basically the same. Feeding any bird with the crop tube is the same their physiology is the same. Put the feeding tube in boiling water. It will expand the metal and allow the blockage to be cleared. A crop tube must be inserted gently down the birds right hand side. Your left as you look at it. Vital care is made for any animal.


We got a prescription tube so it's not metal it's like rubber or plastic. It was working when we put it in the bird and yes we got it down to his crop but then it plugged back up.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok did you get to vets? My vet just had stuff but he wasn't avian vet. Had to figure it out from forum and get exact. My little girl needed bulking up, but in the end she was just too small. Yoour boy looks much better. Are you keeping hbim warm and quiet?


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

I got the syringe down the right side and he took it beautifully this morning. fastest hes eatten yet, hold his head up after, and got 7 cc's in him. its looking up


----------



## mnwild32 (Aug 11, 2011)

First the picture was from a week ago before this happen. That's why he looks so good.
Second the vet told us to keep him cooler not warm.

He stays with all his siblings and parents. Just weighed him again and he is at 65 grams. He was 58 grams before feeding this morning and 66 grams after feeding. Only lost 1 grams in 3 hours, not bad. I also notice that his crop is empty, time to feed again. We will see later how it is.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh well done, looks like he's getting used to it. Are all your babies this beautiful?


----------



## mnwild32 (Aug 11, 2011)

yes they are

Wally









Frosty









Lucky









Wheatie









Icy









Those are the 5 that were in that batch of eggs.  Thought I post and share. These were taken on 10/2/2011


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow they are gorgeous little birdies! I wish the best to little Wheatie and his recovery!


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

They are very pretty birds. Best of luck.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

They're all adorable!


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

He just passed on


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know what happened to my post, but I'm so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could.


----------

